# How to optimize a nVidia Quadro 1000M for gaming?



## aiemgahd (Jul 23, 2009)

I've read several resources that stated you can softmod a Geforce into its Quadro equivalent. 

I'm looking for the opposite. I have an HP Elitebook 8540W with an nVidia Quadro 1000M video card and I'm looking to optimize it for gaming.

I heard that it's possible to uninstall all the drivers and try to trick the system into recognizing it as a Geforce but I'd like some other opinions before I go about making any major changes to my video card.

Thanks in advance. Appreciate it.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

That specific laptop comes with either a Quadro FX 880M or FX 1800M. Doesn't seem to show a 1000m as an option.

In any case the gpu currently supports all the shader models/directx versions/open GL any geforce series gpu would , so I'm not sure why it wouldn't play games as it stands.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What exact errors are you getting (assuming you have tested it and it's not working)?


----------



## aiemgahd (Jul 23, 2009)

My mistake. It's an Elitebook 8560W laptop, not 8540.

The games are working. The problem is that I don't think it's optimized for gaming at the moment because games lag even on the lowest settings at the moment.

I did some of my own research and found that the only difference between my Quadro and gaming graphics cards like GTX 560M is the drivers and firmware.

There's a topic here about someone making hacked drivers to turn your Quadro card into a GTX:

Nvidia Quadro Win7x32 Hacked Gaming Drivers at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community

I'm just looking for outside opinions on whether or not this is a good idea as well as other steps I can take to optimize gaming performance on that Quadro 1000M card.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend using hacked drivers, but it's your decision.

And based on that topic, it's more in depth than simply installing the hacked driver. You will need to perform a fresh OS installation. And based on the limited information in that post, I'd say he is referring to a fresh install from a Retail disc (which would have no video drivers present) and not a Restore using the discs provided with your laptop. He also mentions dual booting, likely so that you can have a gaming oriented OS with the limited functionality of the hacked drivers, and an everyday use OS with fully functional drivers.


----------

